# Key Post: Good value online sources for perfumes?



## ZEGAR (23 Jan 2006)

Hi.

Anyone know of any web sites that sell Perfume cheaper than the likes of Brown Thomas ??


----------



## fobs (23 Jan 2006)

*Re: Good value online sources for perfumes?*

TRy www.strawberrynet.com or www.perfumeireland.com
but check the retail price first to see how it compares. Also I have heard of some people getting stumped by customs though this has not happened to me using strawberrynet as yet.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jan 2006)

*Re: Good value online sources for perfumes?*

_StrawberryNET _have an unusual policy in taxes/duties (my underlining)...


> *Taxes and Duties*
> 
> We currently regularly ship to customers in over 100 countries worldwide. The majority of countries, particularly U.S.A., Australia, Japan, Korea, do not charge customs duty on small packages dispatched by air post.
> 
> ...


----------



## joanas (23 Jan 2006)

*Re: Good value online sources for perfumes?*

another site for good value perfume is www.fragrancedirect.co.uk.  I have used this site several times and found them to be very reliable.  However there is a charge for delivery but even taking that into account there are great bargains to be had.


----------



## michaelm (23 Jan 2006)

*Re: "Sale" price*



			
				ZEGAR said:
			
		

> Anyone know of any web sites that sell Perfume cheaper than the likes of Brown Thomas ??


I have found StrawberryNET to be quite good also.  I have never been hit by any additional duties and over time you can build up a small loyalty discount.  I have found, in the past, that ordering in Dollars can be cheaper than Euro, and other currency, even accounting for a credit card FX charge.


----------



## Brynick (23 Jan 2006)

*Re: Good value online sources for perfumes?*

I used strawberrynet over the xmas and got a letter from customs looking for 26 euro, I paid customs e-mailed strawberrynet.com with receipt and they refunded me the 26 euro in a matter of days. I would highly recommend them as they are far cheaper from BT's and the likes, and customer service is A1


----------



## JazzyJeff (25 Jan 2006)

*Re: Good value online sources for perfumes?*

Ive mentioned in another post that Ive used perfumeireland.com quite a bit and found them reliable and very good.  Any queries I had were answered quickly.  I suppose I choose them over strawberrynet because they had Razor blades but now use them regularly.


----------



## Marion (25 Jan 2006)

*Re: Good value online sources for perfumes?*

www.wowwoman.com 

This company is connected with CD wow.


Marion


----------



## Sue Ellen (12 Mar 2006)

Hi All,

Has anyone else besides Joanas used www.fragrancedirect.co.uk and, if so, how have you found their service on delivery etc.? Any problems with them?


----------



## Sue Ellen (22 Apr 2006)

Following on from post above went ahead and purchased from Fragerance Direct and found their service to be good. Items sold as testers i.e. no unnecessary frills and prices/delivery are good.


----------



## Perplexed (28 Apr 2006)

Just a quick addition. I was told by a friend that if you put in a message as if for a gift you shouldn't get charged the tax on Strawberry.net. some sort of technicality ?
 I've found them very good so far though you do need to know exactly what you're ordering. 
That's great Brynick that you got refunded.
Never thought of ordering in $US.....amazing what you learn on this site !


----------



## JazzyJeff (28 Apr 2006)

it doesnt matter if its a gift or not...customs base it on the value of the item and by law companies such as strawberry.net and perfuneireland.com have to put the correct value on each of the packages


----------

